# time to bulk



## 000 (Nov 29, 2010)

Just starting out trying to bulk currently 12 stone but very skinny

workout is sorted

just looking to improve my diet, i currently work long shifts and dont always get breaks but i am trying to manage this diet;

6.40 2 scoops whey

2 scoops oats (60g approx)

medium banana

10.00 banana

small bottle milk

12.00 decent meal meat, carbs

02.00 2 x tuna wrap

05.00 2 scoops whey 2 scoops oats

06.30 decent meal meat, carbs

09.00 casein shake

greek yogurt and honey

workout days include extra shakes

any tweeks would be appreciated but please remember i am just starting out so cant handle 6 huge meals per day as i am used to 2 meals and some chocolate lol

also is there any real quick snacks i can add for if i cant get a propper break at work something with little to no makeing / cooking but high in cals

realy appreciate any help people


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

That is pathetic lol! Switch your whey protein for a weight gainer shake.

What's your height and weight? I'll work out your maintenance and give you a good calorie target to hit. Than every week you can add 200 calories or so as you gain a pound or two a week.

What are small bottle milks? Like baby's bottles? Oh the small milk bottles, my bad haha.

Slap 3 tablespoons of peanut butter on your oats (Around 300 calories).


----------



## 000 (Nov 29, 2010)

Cheers for that im 5ft11 and 12stone.

Ino its not great diet but i am just starting out so struggling to eat this let alone much more

Plus with work its hard to get propper meals in.

Haha the milk is the little ones u buy from the shop cant remember how much is in them exactly lol

Thanks for the pb suggestion but i cant eat nuts unfortunatly


----------



## kennyscot (Oct 20, 2008)

Bruze said:


> That is pathetic lol! Switch your whey protein for a weight gainer shake.
> 
> What's your height and weight? I'll work out your maintenance and give you a good calorie target to hit. Than every week you can add 200 calories or so as you gain a pound or two a week.
> 
> ...


Bruze, I believe you want to help but sarcasm is a science very hard to master...

And I also believe the word "pathetic" should not be used for any members of the forum, whatever their goals or diets or whatever. We all here to help. Bit harsh. Actually, really harsh and useless. Had a look at your post, your profile etc and there is quite a few things you'd call "pathetic" if anyone mentioned them. So let's say that humble pie is part of your bulking diet and let's try to help 000 another way.

000, you're skinny, you're lucky cause that's a boulevard of potential mass ahead for you !

Don't be afraid to add nuts and peanut butter to every single of these meals. Have some eggs in the morning, don't start with 12, you'll be disgusted and give up. Go for 4 scrambled or whatever you like than increase the amount. Before bed try to hace some oat again, I find it useful for not waking up at 5 am starving !

Eat a lot but eat useful. Gregg's steak bake cost the price of two cooked chicken drumstick at your local Sainsbury's, not need to say it will help you better. good luck !


----------



## Crazy-Northerner (May 5, 2011)

Bruze said:


> That is pathetic lol! Switch your whey protein for a weight gainer shake.
> 
> What's your height and weight? I'll work out your maintenance and give you a good calorie target to hit. Than every week you can add 200 calories or so as you gain a pound or two a week.
> 
> ...


Its a hell of a lot better than the diet you posted a few days ago asking for advice on. Anyhow, as for the OP your diet looks decent. I woldnt bother working out your calories etc atm as it may get a little complicated for you. However it can be beneficial and personally I do. Your protein intake is definelty worth working out. I would make sure at the very least to get 1g of protein per lb of your bodyweight. I will say stick to this diet for a few weeks n monitor your weight plus image in the mirror to see if your gaining weight. Dont just add weight for the sake of it, you want to gain muscle.

I think 3-4 solid meals a day plus 2-3 shakes per day a good place to be and easily doable.

Meal 2 definetly needs a solid source of protein.

As for quick easy snacks to take for work, I make my own protein bars just mix oats with milk and protein powder and leave in the fridge to set over night to take to work.

I see your going for a high carb approach to bulk which I also prefer however I dont see too many good fats in your diet. If you dont like panut butter try adding olive oil to a few of yor meals.

Good luck mate.


----------



## kennyscot (Oct 20, 2008)

arrr damn it, just missed your non-nuts diets, well mate waffle_head is right, go for the olive oil, or flaxseed oil, but add some to your shakes, defenately. Try getting some fat from full fat milk and dairy you can get, or add some ham to your morning eggs !

can you eat seeds ?


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

up the brekkie oats to 100g.

nuts are a good snack, quick to eat, dont need a massive tub or anything.

try and drink as much full fat milk as you can. easy cals and protein


----------



## kennyscot (Oct 20, 2008)

no nuts


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

yeha ... just saw that lol

erm ... beef jerky?

just snack on chicken? boiled eggs. cheese. milk should be your best friend .... 8 pints FF is 2500cals


----------



## kennyscot (Oct 20, 2008)

I couldn't have 8 pints of milk everyday. Oh no !


----------



## Crazy-Northerner (May 5, 2011)

Do you drink 8 pints of milk per day?


----------



## 000 (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanjs for all your replies and advice guys

Wafflehead what is the recipe / amounts used for them protein bars?

Thanks all milk will be full fat and il add olive oil, how much?


----------



## Crazy-Northerner (May 5, 2011)

Well you will have to set the amounts to your indivdual needs mate. But for the recipe its simple;

Mix your oats with your milk then add protein powder and mix with milk till you get the desired consistency. You dont want it to be runny yo want it o be thick so it sets like a protein bar. Then i just whack it in the fridge. I use peanut butter with mine tho but obviously you wont be. I based my recipe on this video;


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

kennyscot said:


> Bruze, I believe you want to help but sarcasm is a science very hard to master...
> 
> And I also believe the word "pathetic" should not be used for any members of the forum, whatever their goals or diets or whatever. We all here to help. Bit harsh. Actually, really harsh and useless. Had a look at your post, your profile etc and there is quite a few things you'd call "pathetic" if anyone mentioned them. So let's say that humble pie is part of your bulking diet and let's try to help 000 another way.


I guess "pathetic" comes across as abit rude to someone i don't know on the internet, sorry about that. I just struggled to know his age, weight, and goals and there was no calorie breakdown and no real nutritional facts and i don't consider "decent meal meat carbs" to be beneficial for us giving advice. Personally i belive this is the most important. Knowing YOUR own maintenance calories and what you NEED.

000, your 168 pounds. 2400 calories is needed to maintain weight. That's at 3 workouts a week and moderate activity levels. I would recommend trying to hit 3000 calories every day for a month and seeing how you get on. if you don't gain atleast 4 pounds id consider adding another 500 calories onto that.


----------

